# Lag fix recommendations/installation instructions.



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

Hello everyone! Please bear with me. I'm a noob and am bound to ask stupid, repetitive questions. I have a Samsung Galaxy S Showcase S950C on Straight Talk. Its an awesome phone minus the lag!!! My question is: Are there any lag fixes, ROMS, Kernels etc. that'll fix my lag? I am rooted via Odin and my specs are as follows: Firmware 2.3.6, Kernel 2.6.35.7. I am all stock. I would like step-by-step instructions on how to do this please. I am new to the ROM realm and need all the help I can get. Thanks to everyone in advance!


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38697-guide-straighttalk-s950c-showcase-flashing-romsrootinggoing-back-to-stock/

I don't think there is much to do to your stock phone. Try CM10.1. It's pretty damn smooth.


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

Is there a noticable speed difference in the CM10.1? If I can get rid of this lag, i'd be happy!!!


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Feo said:


> Is there a noticable speed difference in the CM10.1? If I can get rid of this lag, i'd be happy!!!


please B**** you won't be able to handle the smoothness it really helps trust me. My phone hasn't lagged a sec since installing CyanogenMod and you know all them high end games like modern combat that lagged? On stock? Not anymore smooth as butter

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## powbam (Oct 7, 2011)

Dagex said:


> please B**** you won't be able to handle the smoothness it really helps trust me.


lol True story. But ya... nearly any ROM other than stock will outperform stock. But search the forums and google extensively and read up and understand everything you can. It is intimidating at first but once you do it a time or two it becomes fairly elementary. Once you get a ROM on don't be shy about digging into the Settings and exploring your options. You will be blown away by the configurability you have at your disposal. Once you get comfortable in the settings it becomes easy street to do whatever you want.


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

powbam said:


> Is there a noticable speed difference in the CM10.1? If I can get rid of this lag, i'd be happy!!!


There is a huge speed difference. I flashed CM10.1 and even underclocked my cpu to 800MHz and haven't experienced any lag. If you can push yourself to flash another rom, it will help alot. If anything seems to go wrong or anything, you should know that we have your back and will do everything we can to help you.


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm sorry it is taking so long to reply. I can't seem to find my post so I have to scroll through everything to find it. I digress. Now, lottery me clarify what type of lag I'm experiencing. For example, YouTube, webpages, settings, basically everything. It is extremely choppy and laggy. I don't have any games installed because of the lag issue. So I cannot comment on that. I'm using Swype right now and am even getting a slight lag. So basically, install the new room as.aforementioned and I'll be happy?


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

HELP! I did what was instructed to do in: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38697-guide-straighttalk-s950c-showcase-flashing-romsrootinggoing-back-to-stock/ and then when the phone boots up all it says is: Unfortunately, setup wizard has stopped. Then it gives and option to click ok. Then it tries to restart it and it just keeps saying the same message! Please help!


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

Feo said:


> HELP! I did what was instructed to do in: http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/ and then when the phone boots up all it says is: Unfortunately, setup wizard has stopped. Then it gives and option to click ok. Then it tries to restart it and it just keeps saying the same message! Please help!


boot back into cwm recovery and re-flash.


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Feo said:


> HELP! I did what was instructed to do in: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/38697-guide-straighttalk-s950c-showcase-flashing-romsrootinggoing-back-to-stock/ and then when the phone boots up all it says is: Unfortunately, setup wizard has stopped. Then it gives and option to click ok. Then it tries to restart it and it just keeps saying the same message! Please help!


make sure you flashed the correct gapps

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

I was wondering that myself so I reflashed with no gaps. So, which gaps are "friendly" with this installation?


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Feo said:


> I was wondering that myself so I reflashed with no gaps. So, which gaps are "friendly" with this installation?


which ROM are you using?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

Cm 10.1.... Nightly


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Feo said:


> Cm 10.1.... Nightly


flash the latest gapps from goo.im

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

OK. Is it going to effect my current installation of cm 10.1? Also, do I reboot it from recovery?


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Feo said:


> OK. Is it going to effect my current installation of cm 10.1? Also, do I reboot it from recovery?


nope just boot into recovery wipe all 3 flash the gapps and reboot that's all

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

Wipe all 3 of what?


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

I installed them and it seemed to work great. I did a cache wipe and a dalvik wipe. I was to scared to do a factory data wipe lol


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Feo said:


> I installed them and it seemed to work great. I did a cache wipe and a dalvik wipe. I was to scared to do a factory data wipe lol


A factory data wipe is just something that wiped your apps and the rest of your caches you don't have 2 but you should for it before every ROM flash and gapps flash but not neccasry

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

Well after running cm 10.1 for about 5 days now I must say, I'm impressed! You all was right. The lag is gone. The interface is awesome. YouTube plays flawless. Thanks everyone! Now another question. Are there any bad ass tweaks/tricks for cm 10.1?


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

You couldn't handle it but I got a few lol These all work perfect with each other and don't install any other mods after these because they will just fight with the other mods and they probably isn't as good as the ones I'm listing so first flash this great little mod forum.xda-devolopers.com/showthread.php?t=2113150 and then flash this right after crissbreeder I recommend only the build.prop tweaks and the one above it forum.xda-devolopers.com/showthread.php?t=1236779 and finnaly download script manager from the market and run v6 supercharger and Kick ass kernlizer from here forum.xda-devolopers.com/showthread.php?t=991276 Select rock hard kernel and both and on the Kick ass Kernlizer select kick ass there ya go









Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

I rediscovered an issue that I have that I'm not sure if it's particular to straight talk or not. I cannot and videos via mms because they are to big. Is there any way to correct this?


----------



## Dagex (Feb 14, 2013)

Feo said:


> I rediscovered an issue that I have that I'm not sure if it's particular to straight talk or not. I cannot and videos via mms because they are to big. Is there any way to correct this?


you need to get the apns for your device just search straight talk apns there needed to use MMS on a custom rom

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

All MMS works. Even on my Samsung Galaxy proclaim I couldn't send because they were to to big. Is there a way to change the message size limit?


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

Feo said:


> All MMS works. Even on my Samsung Galaxy proclaim I couldn't send because they were to to big. Is there a way to change the message size limit?


I don't believe you can... you can though install an application from google play that sends mms with no limit on data I believe. You can also follow this guide which should work http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1537304


----------



## Feo (Feb 19, 2013)

It seems I cannot receive voicemail notifications. I have already clicked the show notifications box in options. My voicemail works as it should. I just have to manually call it.Any pointers?


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

Feo said:


> It seems I cannot receive voicemail notifications. I have already clicked the show notifications box in options. My voicemail works as it should. I just have to manually call it.Any pointers?


Even though I've not had this problem i still switched over to Google voice...
... And strictly use it for voicemail...
No new # needed,,, pretty easy straight forward setup,,, quick playback,,, saved in you gmail,,, notifications seem to work flawless

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.apps.googlevoice

.


----------

